# VMAs 2013: Can we talk about this please?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 26, 2013)

Alright, I would love it if people could talk about how unwatchable this was. I don't usually watch the VMAs but just decided to giv e it try since Gaga was opening. If I had known better I would have turned it off right after Gaga finished her opener for the show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's not the Grammy's I understand and MTV markets and caters to the tastes of insecure, over stimulated teens and preteens but...yikes. I wasn't a big fan of N'SYNC but I like that they united and Justin gave them credit while accepting his achievement award; he went a little bit Ashton 'Chris' Kutcher for a second which was great. Speaking of Ashton, his speech rang throughout my head during the VMAs during the lunatic teddy-twerk bear sketch by Cyrus and generic 'have sex with you' song by Mars.

  	Please, I really want to hear your tongues lashing about this Specktraites.


----------



## mosha010 (Aug 27, 2013)

Miley Was trying to hard I felt so bad because I think she's in that weird stage when we're turning Into adults and don't have a clear identity yet and all that comes out is awkwardness.... And in this case her desire to stay in the spotlight and own that "I don't care what u think about me" persona just made her look ridiculous.


----------



## MsKb (Aug 27, 2013)

I love Justin's performance...he saved and stole the show and I think that he should have gotten way more credit rather than miley's nonsense which ofc everyone talked about. He was a true showman, with simple song and dance and o unecessary gimmicks. Loved his speech as well, showed that he had not forgotten his roots. Love the guy, talented and classy.

  	Miley's performance was vile and disgusting and I truly felt like my eyes were violated. She's trying so hard to be sexy but it's just plain gross. I found it so sad as well that her mother stood up and was applauding that performance. Clearly this is what happens when someone has not been told no their entire life. I felt so embarrassed for her fiance as well. I really was offended ad that performance accurately described as rgirls gone wild, raunch not art by Cyndi Lauper and I'm by no mean a prude. It was in terrible taste and she lacked so much class as an entertainer. You can be sexy without doing that.

  	Robin Thicke is as much to blame as Miley. That performance must have been rehearsed so he must have known exactly what was going to happen. The song itself is pretty disgusting with it 'date rape vibes' and with what he said about degrading women in it in an interview. However, IMO it was a new low to put on that performance with your wife sitting in the audience.

  	The other performances were normal IMO although I appreciated Kanye's which was very powerful when u look at the lyrics of the song and his backdrop being the famous painting of the lynching tree. But i think that was lost on most people.


----------



## brittbby (Aug 27, 2013)

I actually really enjoyed everybody....even miley because I'm still laughing at her performance! Lmao. It was completely ridiculous and uncalled for but I can't stop laughing about it. Like what's wrong With that girl? She use to be so cute and not overtly sexual. It was definitely unnecessary and she looked like a fool. The fact that her tongue was hanging out like a crazy lizard....hilarious. The fact that she thinks she can A) twerk and B) has an ass is flat out hysterical. Also, I have to gripe about parents blaming MTV for what their kids saw. Let's be real, every year there is someone obscene at the VMA's. Don't let your kids watch MTV if you are worried they are too immature to handle the content. There are parental controls available. Honestly, it's like blaming McDonald's for getting fat. #rantover


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Aug 28, 2013)

Every year the VMAs try to do something shocking. Years and years ago Prince had that yellow suit. Miley was a little predictable. We knew she was about the twerking and the bad girl image since her one song came out. I was very impressed with Lady Gaga and the Justin/N'Sync performance. It was nice/funny to see how N'Sync has aged, even though they got only two minutes of spotlight before it went back to JT.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Aug 28, 2013)

MTV did what it always does. They're known for having some sort of "scandal" each year, so The whole Miley thing didn't schock me. I was however, so DISTURBED. I know she's all about that "bad girl" , "i don't care what you think about me" image but rubbing herself with a foam hand on stage was taking it way too far. She's trying really hard to drop and squash that Disney image she once had. Thing is, I can't take the "new" her serious! Being a bad girl shouldn't require so much ridicule.  I feel disgusted about her, sorry for her parents, and embarrassed for her fiancé. I hope she goes away and stays off the radar for a while.  On a better note, I loved Justin timberlake's performance! I honestly didn't want it to end lol after so many years in the business, that man still got it  . I loved the N'sync reunion.! It took me back to the 90s. I was a backstreet boys' girl but secretly I listened to N'sync too :haha: Lady gaga also did an amazing job, what a great performer!


----------



## CherDollysugar (Aug 29, 2013)

THE VMAS

  	Good Grief
  	mostly the entire show was a joke. I've been watching for many years, probably since the TRL days, like 1999 or something when I was like a teen. I appreciate shock Value, I do. (do any of you guys remember when lil' kim wore the purple mermaid suit and her boob was out and covered with just a tiny pastie?)  or
  	maybe i'm just old and no one actually remembers that. But that was considered a scandalous in 1999. Anyway, I appreciate shock value like I said. But some people know how to do it right and some people (aka miley cyrus) don't really seem to have a clue what the hell they're doing. It was literally one of the worst performances by anyone ever. The whole thing was just ridiculous. And not ridiculous good, ridiculous as in ridiculous. And come on Robin Thicke you are way too sexy for that. The best performance of the night, without a doubt Justin Timberlake. I mean I was literally screaming all those songs to my boyfriend who was sitting next to me looking at me like I was crazy. But he was equally impressed by that performance. I was just the biggest NSYNC fan (BACKSTREET BOYS SUCK LOL) when I was a teenager. I'm talking in Justins Bleach blonde to his cornrow days. remember that? So I was dying that entire performance. I was like, yeah take notes ONE DIRECTION!  truth be told, I probably wont watch next year. I miss the good old days of Nsync , Britney and Christina. And even bleach blonde Eminem. Im 26, but seeing one direction win things really makes me feel old.  oh well, theres always older vma nostalgia on youtube 



http://www.youtube.com/user/cherdollysugar
  	 subscribe!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh, oh, oh can  we talk about Taylor Swift trying to stick it to Harry of One Direction during her acceptance speech? Then saying f888 something while they were up accepting an award? Is she secretly still in highschool? Very petty and childish.


----------



## ghostly gossip (Sep 6, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Oh, oh, oh can  we talk about Taylor Swift trying to stick it to Harry of One Direction during her acceptance speech? Then saying f888 something while they were up accepting an award? Is she secretly still in highschool? Very petty and childish.


 I aggre! I watched it and thought it was ok.. Taylor swift is just.. A pain in the butt! And Miley Cyrus is unspeakable


----------



## alyxo (Sep 14, 2013)

All I have to say about the VMA's can be summed up in one word, which is LOL.


----------

